# Seeking Guidance on blanks



## Lucky2 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have made a purchase from a member of this site through the clasifieds, but I have not recieved my pen blanks as of yet. And the person that I purchased from won't reply to e-mails or PM's from this site. The blanks were to be insured and have a tracking #, and he hasn't or won't give me the #. I am not very happy about this, heck I'm pretty much ticked off and would like to meet this person face to face. I have made purchases from other members of the site and those sales were all very pleasant experiences. I have made many other purchases since I purchased these blanks from this member, and all of the other purchases have arrived, so I don't think that it is that I haven't waited long enough. So, I would like to know what you would do, if you were put in this situation. As far as I can see, the only option I would have, would be to post a JEER about how he chooses to do business. And that doesn't get me my pen blanks, nor my money back. So unless I hear from him by tomorrow evening, I'll be posting a Jeer for him. That is if I'm allowed to I'll have to look into it as I don't know all of the rules. Please reply if you can thin k of any other options that I might be able to use, thanks for reading my whine.
Len


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you contacted the site admins about it? That would be the first place to start if you can't get the member to respond.


----------



## corian king (Apr 25, 2012)

I think you should post a jeer so the rest of us will know to be careful dealing with this same vender.Maybe he will see this and it will wake him up.
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Xander (Apr 26, 2012)

How did you pay for this purchase? 
1) Contact PayPal or whoever and start a dispute. Or stop payment if you can.
2) Post a Jeer in the appropriate forum
3) Contact admin for further advice.

Good luck


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd be happy to try contacting the vendor for you and open a line of communication.


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 26, 2012)

No Eric I haven't contacted the site admins as of yet, I was hoping to be able to resolve this myself. But if the person that your trying to do business with, won't reply to e-mails or pm's it's kinda hard to do. This first message was part of a promise I had made in my last e-mail to the jerk, I had told him that I was going to be posting about him on here if he didn't at the least respond to my messages. That started the promise.
Corian King a jeer is something that I mentioned to him also, but none of these promises or threats got a reply either.
Xander I paid for the purchase through Pay-Pal, but that was awhile ago. And about contacting the Admin, that is something that I am thinking of doing also, but I hate to bother other people with my problems. But if I haven't heard from the seller by tomorrow I'll be contacting someone about it, I just don't know who if I'm supposed to contact. So I was hoping that if any of them read this that they will PM me. Thanks to everyone that has replied.
Len


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 26, 2012)

Len, please PM me with your issue.  I'll at least try and contact the person in question.

Andrew


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe something happened that has made it difficult for the person to contact you.  You never know.


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe so Cindy, but he sure knew how to contact me or reply to any questions before the sale. I didn't doubt that he mailed them, but where is the tracking # he said he would provide? If he would have replied and provided that, I wouldn't have an issue. 
Len


----------



## snyiper (Apr 26, 2012)

I think you are justified in being ticked off but as we all know stuff happens and this may be the case. I would let Andrew try first before much else was done. I would hate to have him called out in a public forum is something terrible in his life had happened. Just my opinion...


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 26, 2012)

I re read your first post.  Just to play the devils advocate, are you sure it wasn't in with another order?  And your first email, message were you hot like you were in your posts here?  You said you made orders with that person after that one you are missing, that is why I am wondering if they combined, ect.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 26, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> I re read your first post. Just to play the devils advocate, are you sure it wasn't in with another order? And your first email, message were you hot like you were in your posts here? You said you made orders with that person after that one you are missing, that is why I am wondering if they combined, ect.


 

I think he meant he has placed orders with other vendors since and they have arrived all the while he is still waiting for this one order to come.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Apr 26, 2012)

One of the things you have to keep in mind here is that many of the vendors are very small business working without any, or very little, help.  If something unforeseen, such as a death in the family occurs, they have to let the business go unattended for a short period of time.  Within the past couple of years we have have had several of our member face sudden and unexpected illness.  My first recourse would be to post an inquiry to see if anyone knew of something wrong with member X before taking any other action.


----------



## Timbo (Apr 26, 2012)

The next course of action should be to let one of the admins try to resolve the issue (maxwell_smart007 already offered).  If that does not work, then a jeer is in order so the rest of us are warned off.


----------



## Shock me (Apr 26, 2012)

The "small business, things happen" excuse doesn't work for me. Yes, I understand things happen and you have to take care of them. But regardless of the explanation, if you go completely incommunicado, without as much as a quick email to your customers left hanging, your business can, and should suffer. If you sell a unique product, your customers have no choice, but if I can get the same thing from a business that has backup for contingencies, I'll use them instead.

I'm not sure I understand the reluctance to post a jeer. I don't want to order from a business run this way, I'd appreciate being able to avoid them. If the business has an explanation, they can respond and let the market decide if it's adequate.


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Edicehouse, play devils advocate all you want, but I meant that I bought items from other vendors after buying from this fellow and have recieved the items long ago.
 Old Grumpy I have taken that into consideration before bringing it to the forefront, and I've given him lots of time to reply to any and all of the e-mails and pm's that I have sent him. Plus I already know that most of the vendors are doing this as a sideline and have other jobs, but if your to busy to return an e-mail to your customers, then it's time to hire a person or to give one of your jobs.
 Timbo, it is in the hands of the admin I have taken up maxwell_smart007's offer to look into it for me. 
Now don't get me wrong, I am not saying that the blanks weren't shipped. What my main concern is that I have not recieved them as of yet, and they should have been here before now. What my complaint is that the vendor will not reply to any e-mails or pm's that I have sent to him inquiring about the tracking # that he said the shipment would have since it was insured. This has left me between a rock and a hard place when it comes to finding out where it is, because without the tracking # I can't even start to look for the blanks. Another thing that has me upset about this is that he contacted me at well over a dozen times when he thought he was going to make a sale, but as soon as the purchase was made he's nowhere to be found. Other then to my first e-mail stating that he would get me the tracking #, but has not since replied and that was over 2 weeks ago now. And I've sent him numerous e-mails and pm's since then, just trying to get the tracking #. I was pleasant in the messages I sent him up until the last one, and that's when I told him that I was going to be posting about him here within two days if he didn't reply. So as far as I'm concerned I did all that I could to try to get this problem straightened out on my own, as I hate to have to get someone else to fight my battles. 
Len


----------



## renowb (Apr 26, 2012)

I thinks it's only courtesy to send a quick email. It doesn't take that long. Especially when you are the vendor. I simply don't understand non communication, unless if the person died.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 26, 2012)

I certainly think you have given him the benefit of the doubt.  Like others have said a Jeer seems very appropriate as this type of service would prevent me from using them.  I certainly hope this person steps up to the plate and over nights you your order with a sincere apology inside!

AK


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 26, 2012)

A Jeer likely isn't required at this point, as the individual in question has been banned from the IAP.  

Luckily, paypal offers some hope of restitution in these cases!  

Andrew


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 26, 2012)

So a jeer is needed so we know to not order there!


----------



## Akula (Apr 26, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> A Jeer likely isn't required at this point, as the individual in question has been banned from the IAP.
> 
> Luckily, paypal offers some hope of restitution in these cases!
> 
> Andrew



might help if others have orders placed...would be nice to know if the person is on other sites as well

Slow and lack of communication is a deal maker/breaker for me.  Things get piled up and sometimes it's hard to make some deadlines, we're human but that is no excuse for not sending a email.  That's just a few seconds and puts peoples minds to rest.


----------



## Shock me (Apr 26, 2012)

Agree.

I'm still not understanding the care being taken not to damage the reputation of a vendor who does not respond to inquiries and has been banned from IAP. It doesn't make any difference whether you call it a "jeer" or not, the rest of us shouldn't unwittingly place an order with a problem vendor.


----------



## Xander (Apr 26, 2012)

If this vendor is ....
1) Not shipping orders
2) Not communicating
3) Has been banned from IAP

that sends up huge red flags and I think every member here deserves to know who this person is. I'd go so far as to post a warning on the front page and the marketplace


----------



## Padre (Apr 26, 2012)

Xander said:


> If this vendor is ....
> 1) Not shipping orders
> 2) Not communicating
> 3) Has been banned from IAP
> ...



I agree


----------



## gimpy (Apr 26, 2012)

I just had an issue with a person on this site........I won't get into details, but I notified the Adminstator of the site, he did me good.........

I would recommend you contact Jeff the admin.....It may be the same person


----------



## WWAtty (Apr 26, 2012)

OK, enquiring minds want to know...who is this banned vendor?  I'd hate to see anyone else get burned.


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, this has gone on long enough and the admins can't seem to do anything that I couldn't, but I do appreciate all that they've tried to do for me. but it is very hard to accomplish something when the person that your trying to deal with will not return or respond to an e-mail or PM. The vendor that I was dealing with went by the title of Louieland, and his name is Louie Valdivia of Sacramento, Cali. The payment was sent to Manila Times International. He has now been banned from the site so no one else should have anymore problems with this person, I hope that not many other then myself got caught in his trap. Thanks to everyone for all of the support and directions on which way to pursue this matter, it certainly is appreciated.
Len


----------



## Silverado (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry  to here you had problems with Louieland. I just purchased  a med.
flat rate box of Spalted Tamarind from him last week and the transaction was 100 % positive.  Hope nobody else had any bad dealings with him.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, I did not see that coming.  I to just got some Tamarind from him.  This was just a few days ago.  Wonder what he did to get the boot.


----------



## jeff (Apr 26, 2012)

Lucky2 said:


> Well, this has gone on long enough and the admins can't seem to do anything that I couldn't, but I do appreciate all that they've tried to do for me. but it is very hard to accomplish something when the person that your trying to deal with will not return or respond to an e-mail or PM. The vendor that I was dealing with went by the title of Louieland, and his name is Louie Valdivia of Sacramento, Cali. The payment was sent to Manila Times International. He has now been banned from the site so no one else should have anymore problems with this person, I hope that not many other then myself got caught in his trap. Thanks to everyone for all of the support and directions on which way to pursue this matter, it certainly is appreciated.
> Len



He can't respond by PM since he's been banned.

He has not responded to my email inquiry for a week.

If we don't hear anything in another week (i.e. if I don't post here that he's made good on his transactions) then feel free to post a Jeer.

Sorry for trouble anyone has endured. Feel free to PM me with details and your specific loss.


----------



## corian king (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree with Ed.I still think a Jeer should be posted so everyone will know who this is and if they run into him somewhere else they will bypass him.


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Most everyone has read the first posting and others about what I went through with this transaction, and my feelings towards this person is known. So I don't see any sense in posting an offical Jeer, pretty much everything has already been said and done about this that can be. So there will be no posting of an offical Jeer as I don't see the need for one now. Because the person has been banned from the site, and no one will have to do a deal with him again. But, please remember that I didn't say that he didn't send the blanks, it's just that he won't correspond with his customers if there is a problem with a shipment. The blanks may still show up, I hope they do because then I wont be out the $68.00, and if he had replied to e-mails and followed through with what he promised at the time of sale, none of this would have ever been posted.
Len


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Corian King, if you have been reading all of my postings about this matter, you will see that I posted, who it was, and what his real name is along with where he's from. Do you not think that that is enough information on this person? 
Len


----------



## larryc (Apr 27, 2012)

I had not read this thread until now and I was wondering why he had not responded to a PM I sent to him. I too purchased some Spalted Tamarind blanks from him and because of inadequate packaging two of the blanks were broken and unusable.
Maybe something needs to be added to the forum to indicate that a PM is not going to be received because an individual is no longer a member.


----------



## WWAtty (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## commercialbuilder (Apr 27, 2012)

*I had a problem also*

I had asked if anyone had any mini pine cones they would sell and several people said they had some. One member replied that he could get all you want from a neighbors trees and he lived closer to me than anyone else so we made a deal for a medium flat rate box for $25 plus shipping. It came to about 32 dollars I think and I sent him the money so and he said he would get them over the next weekend. I did not hear from his that week so I emaild him again and he said the weather kept him from getting them but he would the next weekend. That did not happen either so I had to email him one more time and this time he said he went to get them but there were not very many and the ones he could get were not suitable for casting. He told me he would refund the money but in 2 months that has not happened. The money will not cause me to go bankrupt but I will be extremely careful form now on dealing with someone I have never dealt with before. If he reads this I hope he choked on the meal he and his wife had with my money!


----------



## McBryde (Apr 28, 2012)

Len,

You may be able to get your money back since you used Paypal. Here are Paypal's rules in filing a dispute against someone.

"You have *45 days* from the payment date to open a dispute. Common reasons for opening a dispute include: 1) You paid for an item but haven't received it and the seller is uncooperative or nonresponsive.
Transactions older than 45 days cannot be disputed but should still be reported. PayPal tracks seller performance trends in the event we need to take action to protect other buyers."

If you're still within the 45 day window, then you can open a dispute against the seller/vendor. Then you and the seller have 20 days to resolve the issue. If he continues to ignore you and Paypal, then after 20 days, Paypal will up the dispute to a claim and investigate it. Within 30 days, Paypal should give you an answer and hopefully your money back.

HTH.
E


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Also Credit Card*

You can do the same thing if you paid via credit card.  The process is a little different and I think you have 60 days to file the claim.


----------

